# Wanted Maui 11/19-27



## vchowdry (Oct 15, 2018)

Im flexible, will take studio, 1bd or cheap 2 bed

need 11/19-27, willing to stay somewhere else if someone can cover most of the days

317-333-9960
vchowdry@gmail.com


----------



## Soaker (Nov 6, 2018)

Sent you an email...


----------

